# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Mulla Fadil Rashiti (1975-1998)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mulla Fadil Rashiti (1975-1998)

Mulla Fadil Rashiti ishte hoxhë, i cili ra dëshmor,
E dha jetën për liri, për Kosovë, me pushkë ndorë

Nga Mexhid Yvejsi, Gjakovë

    Lindi me 25 Janar 1975, në katundin Petrovë në rrethin e Shtimes. Rrjedh prej një familje fshatare, por e edukuar në frymën fetare e atdhetare.
    Mësimet fillestare i kreu në vendlindje, me suskes të shkëlqyeshëm. Mësimet e mesme i vazhdoi në Prishtinë, ku qe regjistrue në Medresenë Alauddin. 
    Fadil Rashiti , sikurse në shkollën fillore, ku ishte dalluar, edhe në Medresënë Alauddin të Prishtinës, të cilën e kreu në vitin 1994, ishte nxënës i shkëlqyeshëm, me sjellje shembullore
    Në vitin 1994, posa e kreu Medresenë, Mulla Fadil Rashiti në moshën 19 vjeçare filloi zyrtarisht mi praktikue ato që në shkollë i kishte mësue. E filloi detyrën e Imamit në Xhaminë e katundit, ku kishte lindur, ku ishte rritur, ku edhe katundi, hoxhën e ri, me gëzim e kishte pritur
    Gjatë shërbimit të tij, në katund e në xhami, Mulla Fadili, si një hoxhë i ri, i dashur, punëtor, përparimtar, guximtar, atdhetar, studiues, për fashatarët e tij u bë një shembull frymëzues
    Gjatë shërbimit në fshatin e tij, kohë pas kohe, Mulla Fadili shkonte në Prishtinë, ku ishte regjistrue në Fakultetin e Studimeve Islame dhe  i jepte provimet në afatin e duhur
    Mulla Fadili  kështu veproj deri në pranverën e vitit 1998, kur kishte absolvue, por në vend se të përgatitej për provimet e afatit të muajit qershor, ai veç ishte përgatitur për provimin  e jetës, provimin shpirtërorë
    Mulla Fadil Reshiti e la afatin e qershorit, e la familjen, e la xhaminë, e la katundin, u nda nga të gjitha, por u bashkue me disa shokë e së bashku hynë në radhët e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, në Krojmirë të Drenicës
    Pas një kohë qëndrimi në pikën e Krojmirit, bashkë me ushtarë të tjerë, Mulla Fadili kaloi në rrethin e Shtimles, për të formuar një pikë të re, pikërisht në katundin  Rancë, që përfshinte Zonën Operative të Nerodimles
    Mulla Fadilit, djaloshit 23 vjeçar, sa i kishte hije uniforma e hoxhës, e fetarit, njashtu i kishte uniforma e ushtarit, e luftëtarit
    Tani hoxha me uniformën  e ushtarit, në kohën e lirë, kur ishte më qetësi, iu fliste eprorëve, ushtarëve, iu mbante hytbe, predikime, këshillime të ndryshme, nga aspekti moral-fetar-islamik, të bazuara në burimet kuranore e profetike, se si duhet luftuar kundër forcave armike
    Hoxha, Mulla Fadil Rashiti me ligjëratat e tij , me këshillat e tij, me predikimet e tij, që kishin frymë hyjnore, iu shtonte moralin luftarak ushtarëve dhe eprorëve
    Përveç fjalëve, predikimeve, këshillave, që kishin shumë rëndësi, siç urdhëron feja, Mulla Fadili muerr pjesë si luftëtar i guximshëm në disa beteja
    Beteja që u zhvilluen në Grykën e Cërnalevës kundër makinerisë serbe, ushtarake-policore, vrastare, me forcat e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare
    Hoxha, Mulla Fadili me shokë, ushtarë të UÇK-së, luftuan e qëndruan nëpër istikame, në muajin shtator, 1998, në kuadër të Brigadës 161 Ahmet Kaçiku, duke e mbrojtur pikën e katundit Jezerc, në rrethin e Ferizajit 
    Ditën e hënë, me 14 dhjetor 1998, Mulla Fadil Rashiti me ushtarë të UÇK-së, duke u kthye nga Shqipnija, ku kishin shkuar për armatim, ranë në një kurth të armikut, ku u vranë 36 ushtarë, ndër ta edhe hoxha, Mulla Fadili Rashiti.
    Hoxha, Mulla Fadil Rashiti nuk pati çka ti dhurojë tjetër Kosovës, çështjës shqiptare, përpos jetës, në moshën 23 vjeçare

   Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

